# history of gastric carcinoid



## happypants69 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
wondering if anyone can help me. I am looking for and ICD 9 that I can use for history of gastric carcinoid. Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say V10.91


----------

